
Subway Cars Should Be Like Centipedes - tokenadult
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/metropolis/2016/02/subways_should_have_open_gangway_cars_why_does_the_u_s_resist_it.html
======
ocdtrekkie
I first saw one of these for the first time in Paris, and I was in awe. (For
one, it looks cool watching back through the train as it goes around a curve.)
But it was so convenient to just get on the train and THEN go where on the
train I wanted to be!

